# Channel Tunnel



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Before the crash judy did put a post for theShuttle. They were doing a promotion for £128 for motorhomes x 2 people. Not sure if it still applies but worth a check.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I think this is an ongoing promo. The catch is you have to travel out after 17.00 hrs and return before 12.00 hrs to get the rduced fare


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

And still considerably dearer than the ferries i.e. Norfolk Lines £88 return, P&O £99 return for 7mtr van and up to 5 passengers.


----------



## 88887 (May 10, 2005)

Paulway said:


> And still considerably dearer than the ferries i.e. Norfolk Lines £88 return, P&O £99 return for 7mtr van and up to 5 passengers.


Aye, but you're missing the point here Paul - it's a great deal more convenient to take the Chunnel if you're heading straight on to the autoroutes, AND - a lot of people prefer going underground than oversea.

It's horses for courses fella!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

stormywhether said:


> Aye, but you're missing the point here Paul - it's a great deal more convenient to take the Chunnel if you're heading straight on to the autoroutes,


Certainly not true of Calais where you come off the ferry terminal onto the end of the A16 and can head north or south or transfer directly onto the A26 to head south east.

As for preferring underground rather than oversea, that I can understand.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Certainly not so for Calais, its easy and straight on to the Autoroutes, probably easier than the Tunnel from my experience.
I would however agree that it is a matter for personal preference, I for instance would not get my wife anywhere near the tunnel for the same reasons she would not go in a lift.
For my own part I like the chill out time of waiting to board, adds to the excitment of going abroad, and the wonderful relaxing cruise where you can actually see the English coast behind you and the French coast on the horizon. Rather than feeling like you are on the London Underground going from Tower Hill to Earls Court. Yuk!!!
But as always I do accept that others prefer it and that is what makes the world go round. But the point of my post was to answer the origional that was about cost not Preference, and as such that it was not that good a deal by comparison.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I personally think that the tunnel is afar better route than the ferries, also £128 covers the motorhome and up to 7 passengers. If you are travelling with children the tunnel can work out cheaper as the couple of times that I travelled with the children on the ferries it cost me a fortune in meals. Also with regard to access to the tunnel there is direct access from the motorways both in England and France. You are on motorway within 5 minutes on disembarking the train. But as you say horses for courses.


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*14 days in advance*

hello there just tried to get £122 deal on tunnel and found out you need to book 14 days in advance .works out at £148 at short notice .

regards T.C.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Pionosonic - that was the deal we got, depart after 2pm from UK and back before 10am from France weekdays. Not all that plain on the web site that if you play around with days/times the prices can vary a lot


----------

